# "********" Mexican Ceviche!



## Wetback (Jun 10, 2014)

My friends absolutely love it and beg me for the recipe! You can always double it for larger parties--it goes FAST! Serve as a dip with tostitos scoops or as a topping on a tostada .The fearless palate might like this with hottest pepper." 


only the freshest fish are used! you add diced fish to the bowl of along with vegetable in a bowl,bucket,bag, or (Tupperware) which works best and cover with lime juice and sea salt to marinate (or 'cook') for about 60 minutes, or until they turn white or opaque. drink your beer while WAITING
.

recipe makes 7 cups Change Servings
1.5 pound of only the freshest salwater creature. dice them fine
1.5 cup fresh lemon juice 
10 plump hot fresh jalapenos or 20 Serranos
2 large valdelia , diced thin
1 family size bag tostitos scoops or dehydrated tostadas
1 case of beer
5 table spoons SEA salt!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds good to me!! Salt and Lemon juice? Ummm?? If it was done with lime juice it could be margarita ceviche. I would try this also with a little pineapple mango salsa on the side. Yum!


----------



## Wetback (Jun 10, 2014)

lime works great if you eat it all within couple hours after a while gets bitter. That mango salsa sounds great on some fish tacos! damn my mouth Is watering!


----------

